# who's got the oldest Cannondale?



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

can anyone beat an 85 R300 (may be SR300, I can't remember).

It set me back $365 (I got it in 86). Suntour Cyclone deraillers, sugino crank, BB&seatpost, tange levin headset, vetta saddle, miche pedals (christophe clips)and hubs, rigida 1320 rims, dia compe aero brakes, cannondale bars (which busted on me in 93 when I jumped a curb).

I stripped the paint, sanded and polished with simichrome. The frame is rather bling bling now 

I also had to weld a new rear derailler hanger on as the first one got trashed.


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

So can we have a picture then?
I have an old frame guessing its a 2.8.But could be a old mutisport as its running 650c wheels. Bought it off ebay for my wife as it had been powdercoated a bright pink.
Turns out I use it more than her when I run erands, My guessing is who wants to steal a bright pink bike.
I'll stick a picture up later on.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

The only things stock are the sugino seatpost, tange levin headset, and suntour cyclone shifters. The crank (a sugino)is from an 86 R400 (the original sugino crank was less aerodynamic). Also I bent the original fork, the current fork is a Rodriguez.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

5 characters


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

I like it. You are right when you say it looks bling. I'm betting if you look at it too long you'd get arc eye.

But don't you think you need a few cannondale stickers on there though? I bet you could get 4 on the down tube a couple on the top tube and forks another couple on the seat tube and mayby be a bit different and stick some on the seat stays. I bet you could pick some up off ebay. 
Like principal skinner said in the simpsons "Whats the point of driving a honda if no one knows its a honda!"


(Take all this with a pinch of salt I think it looks great)


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

it was stripped, painted, stripped, painted, stripped (and possibly painted and stipped again). I originally stripped it then decided to paint it and restrip it. Then my brother decided to paint it behind my back when I was away at college(aargh). I'll never forget the day I first took a pocket knife to it to strip the paint, the day I rode 295 miles on it(bicycle marathon of columbus back in 87), that night puking up whole strands of spaghetti while on my hands and knees pulling out my stomach with my fist, or the numerous 2nd place finishes I got at the local races in my sneakers t shirt and non biking shorts beating out guys on C record, the day I bought it trying to nickle and dime the salesman for a free bottle cage and bottle and to knock $5 off the $365 price tag(it worked), I love that bike. And back in 85 the only difference between the R300 and the top of the line R1000(besides over $1000) were the components (dura ace 7400 for the R1000), the finish of the welds (they sanded the welds on the R1000 more and called them "alumina classic" welds, and the forks(R300 cro moly, vs aluminum on the R1000). though the current fork is significantly lighter than the original fork. Back in 85 the R900 their 2nd from top of the line was a mix of campy nuovo record/super record with standard brake levers (non aero). Those were the days. I remember the local shop selling a full super/nuovo record equipped lotus for $599 on special. Nostalgia....


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

my internet connection sux..


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

so sorry


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

good idea on the stickers John! I think I'll have a couple custom stickers made up "PRE-CAAD", "PRE-SAECO" & "PRE-BANDWAGON-DALE". Better yet, I'll just plaster it with Nike swooshes...I look forward to seeing that episode of the Simpsons.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

aargh


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

Like I say not too sure of the year. But its know as the "Pink Lady."

Should just about be able to make out all the cannondale decals of my cross bike hung up behind her I hope.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Isnt CD and Trek kinda new at the bike business?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Stripped? They made them nude that way back in the day with almost NO logos- bare aluminum that was clear coated, with very fine welds.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

I can't comment for 1983-1985 (cannondales first 3 years)but I have the 1986 and 1987 catalogs and they did not offer a stripped dale. Can't comment for 1988-1989 either. Anything 1990 and later I don't consider "back in the day". From 1990 on the rear triangle tubes were pinner (I just got a 1990 3.0 yesterday). 1989 and earlier were beefcake. Its funny how cannondale gained a reputation by being so MASSIVE and throughout the years they have become more and more girlyman....are the current Klein's similar to the orignal dales? (IE Massive tubing thruout including the 2 rear diagonal triangle tubes). I know they did offer "naked" frames later on (1990 and later) but not sure what years.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

Does anyone have an old Cannondale Bugger touring trailer?


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

shokhead said:


> Isnt CD and Trek kinda new at the bike business?


I think Trek was 71-72,CD was 71,Specialized was 71 and Giant was 72,all pretty new to bicycling compared to someone like Fuji,1899.


----------



## Road Terp (Nov 9, 2005)

*3.0 crit*

I don't remember the exact year I bought it.I think it was 1988.Brand new 3.0 criterium geometry frame,Dura Ace 7 speed,mavik open 4 cd rims,great set up in its day.This bike was my only road bike untill this year.I have raced and trained on it all these years, with all the original components.I recently purchaced a Dura Ace Six 13(great bike,insane amount of stickers), but I'm pondering what to do with my old frame.The components are shot and the paint is battered but the frame and fork are otherwise fine.The clear coat looks cool.But is there any way to fit a 9 or 10 speed grupo ?I bet with a carbon fork,stem,bars,and seat post she would like a dream.I would appretiate ideas and info.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

I just got a 1990 3.0 Criterium frame and have yet to build it up. I just pulled apart the rear dropout. It is not very difficult to pull it 4mm (thus going from 126mm to 130mm). I don't see any problem with putting 10 speed stuff on it. Though I'm just getting back into cycling so please correct me if I'm wrong. My 3.0 is black and I'm building up a custom "Black Lightning style bike". Its difficult finding a square taper black crank these days(I have a nice chorus BB I want to use). I'm convinced ISIS, Octalink and any other crap they've come out with is pure marketing. OK well not pure but 99.99% and I don't care about 0.01%.


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

How about the campy mirage cranks. Says here they come in black and square.

http://www.chickencycles.co.uk/products/chains/pg_chainsets.html


----------



## Road Terp (Nov 9, 2005)

*shifters*

What are you going to do about the shifters? The 3.0 has the down tube studs for SIS shifters.Are there descent down tube shifters available which are compatable with current derailules?


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

Road Terp said:


> What are you going to do about the shifters? The 3.0 has the down tube studs for SIS shifters.Are there descent down tube shifters available which are compatable with current derailules?


Shimano still has downtube shifters indexed for 8, 9, and now 10 speeds.


----------



## lsrdr (Sep 28, 2004)

*oldest cannodale*

In 1983 I was looking to get my first "good bike" I could not decide between a racing bike with quick handling and a touring bike with more comfort, but flexy. Then bicycling magazine came out with a review of cannondale's first bike. it was stiff enough to race with the right setup, yet had the geometry of a touring bike. Perfect. I went right down to my local shop who told me that aluminum was just a fad and would not last. Then I found another shop about 35 miles away who was carrying the brand.

I went to look and the shop had ordered 2 frames and 3 bikes. They came in 3 colors burgandy, navy and charcoal grey. I bought the burgandy.

the bike is still in my garage. Most of the parts are still original even though I rode the crap out of the bike. Its on its 3rd rear deraileur. The suntour superbe (sp) was recalled. The Huret Du Par that replaced it was wore out, it it now has a shimano mountain bike deraileur of a more recent vintage. It also has had the headset replaced, and the bottom bracket is the 3rd one. It came with a suntour bottom bracket which was sealed much like the newer shimano ones that are used today. All the rest is basically original.

The bike was named the T500, although it was the only model they made that year. It has 5 speed rear spacing although if you bought it as an original bike, it had an ultra 6 speed rear free wheel. One way to tell an original is to look at the right rear chain stay. In the original there is no crimp where the crank and pedal pass by. they went to the crimp the next year.

I retired the bike 4 years ago, because I was using it strictly as a loaded touring bike. Parts became hard to come by because of the spacing issues. But for the trouble in finding parts on the road I would probably still be using it for this purpose.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

*let's see a picture*

there was recently an 83 size 61cm that went unbid for on ebay(looked in great shape, beautiful dark red paint). It came with a campy headset and bottom bracket nonetheless.....could of had it for $100 delivered (frame, fork, headset, BB). If only I was 6'6". You need to unretire the dale my friend.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Older than John the Bed*

Here's a pic of my Cannonball 3.0 Criterium. It's older than John the Bed's because I don't have a replacable derailleur hanger. Unfortunately, I'm not good with rememberin' dates and stuff but I bought it the year it came out.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

*now I'm confused*

In speaking with a lady at 1800bikeusa (cannondale customer service), she said the 3.0's first year was 90. I gave her the serial # of my recently purchased 3.0 and she said it was a 1990. But mine has a replaceable dropout. I've seen 89's and they do not have the dropout that extends back 2"(like your 3.0 JaeP). The 89's were not 3.0's (according to her). Somewhere something doesn't make sense....unless in 90 they started making 3.0's without the replaceable droputs then midyear made them with replaceable dropouts.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

cannondale dropouts (derailleur hanger in this instance)were always replaceable. Some of the olders ones (83-89 and apparently early 90 3.0 models) were just a custom job requiring a band saw, drill press, tap, welding and subsequent alignment. I replaced the derailler hanger on my 85 (and made a spare hanger just in case). I believe my original hanger got thrashed when I shifted into my spokes (rear derailler not adjusted properly). Sorry for the poor picture -I need to get a tripod.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*My Owner's Manual*



Friction_Shifter said:


> In speaking with a lady at 1800bikeusa (cannondale customer service), she said the 3.0's first year was 90. I gave her the serial # of my recently purchased 3.0 and she said it was a 1990. But mine has a replaceable dropout. I've seen 89's and they do not have the dropout that extends back 2"(like your 3.0 JaeP). The 89's were not 3.0's (according to her). Somewhere something doesn't make sense....unless in 90 they started making 3.0's without the replaceable droputs then midyear made them with replaceable dropouts.


Hey Friction,
I found my original owner's manual for my Cannonball 3.0! I bought my bike on May 09, 1989. Serial #63041389028. I think the confusion may be the type of bike Cannondale's were making at the time. My bike is an actual crit bike (high bottom bracket, short wheelbase, and short top tube). The following year Cannondale began making a road version of the 3.0 (with a replacable derailleur hanger). They were decked out in full Campagnolo parts and painted in Campagnolo blue and white. Super schweet. Hope that helps.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

on my seat tube it says "3.0 criterium series aluminum".

seatstay (drive side)says patents
4688749
4605241
4684281
4733835
4741548
4808147
others pending

with that many patents this bike better be super schweet!

for some reason I'm thinking we got the same frame just mine has replaceable drive side hangar. and in looking at the replacability of it i think it would be the exception to the rule where you simply unscrew and replace. that ain't gonna happen 99% of the time.


----------



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

JaeP said:


> Here's a pic of my Cannonball 3.0 Criterium. It's older than John the Bed's because I don't have a replacable derailleur hanger. Unfortunately, I'm not good with rememberin' dates and stuff but I bought it the year it came out.


Hey I need that bike!  I've got an old Cannondale that I need to post a pic of. I can't remember the model, but I'm sure it's late 80's.


----------



## arjangreen (Feb 15, 2006)

*My Older Black Lightning*

Can anyone help me identify the make year on this Black Lightning? Recently obtained it - I'm thinking 86-89?

Cheers,
Arjan Green


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Arjan Green,

Can you post a picture of the other side so we can see the components better? Can you tell us some of the components? Based upon the "non-cantilever" dropouts (ie pre 3.0 ie pre 1990) I'm thinking its either an 87 or 88. But possibly an 89 (though doubtful....Jae P had an 89 and it had the cantilever dropouts). I know it is not an 85 or 86 as I used to (and may still) have those catalogs and spent hours looking at them over, and over, and over, and over....the 86 black lightning was the black lightning of all black lightnings(can you say black superbe pro bomb diggity)...they didn't make a black lightning in 85. 86 was the first year....my first guess of your bike would be 87, my second 88.....I'd say with 80% certainty its an 87. Is it mostly Suntour Sprint? is it indexed?


----------



## arjangreen (Feb 15, 2006)

*Thanks Friction*

QUOTE]


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

I've got an '83 or '84 (can't remember) original Cannondale racing bike in seafoam green metallic. I removed the original decals. It has Suntour Superbe Pro 6-speed, original derailleurs and crank. Ofmega downtube friction-shift, Cinelli 1A stem with Cinelli Crit bars. Bought the bike new, have never gotten rid of it. It's my trainer bike right now. Only needs brakes to be road-ridden, just too lazy to put them on there, but I will!


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

Picture on that 83 or 84. Pretty please....


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Here you go. sorry it took so long...










Suntour Superbe Pro drivetrain.


















They are Modolo shifters, not Ofmega...Ofmega made some that were identical.









Old school Crit bars - man are they stiff!


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

nice. I like the old superbe stuff. Don't think its an 83. I heard the 83's didn't have the "dent" in the chainstay where the end of the crank passes. Also I'm guessing your downtube cannondale logo is not original (that ain't super old school). But your headbadge is oldschool (like the one on my 85....in 86 it was ever so slightly diferent..it wasn't "outlined"). Do you have the matching front wheel to the rear wheel? I think that would look better. All in all I really like that bike. The black chainrings, black shifters, seatpost, headset, and stem look nice. I'd say with 90% certainty its an 84. I know its not an 85 or 86 as I have those catalogs somewhere and did my time with them.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Friction_Shifter said:


> nice. I like the old superbe stuff. Don't think its an 83. I heard the 83's didn't have the "dent" in the chainstay where the end of the crank passes. Also I'm guessing your downtube cannondale logo is not original (that ain't super old school). But your headbadge is oldschool (like the one on my 85....in 86 it was ever so slightly diferent..it wasn't "outlined"). Do you have the matching front wheel to the rear wheel? I think that would look better. All in all I really like that bike. The black chainrings, black shifters, seatpost, headset, and stem look nice. I'd say with 90% certainty its an 84. I know its not an 85 or 86 as I have those catalogs somewhere and did my time with them.



You are right, the downtube decal is from sometime in the 90's. I took the original top tube decals off. I have never seen a 'dale without the "dent" in the chainstay. I don't know how they could have made it without that, the crank wouldn't pass without it. The mis-matched wheels are only because it's on the trainer right now, yes I have the matching front - 36 spoke 14-ga Wheelsmiths. Talk about heavy duty!! Not sure about the year, but it was always my impression that it was the first years 'dale made a racing frame. Was that '83? 

I still love that bike, I won a lot of races on it. Used it for 8 years. Back in the day I had neon pink Benotto tape on the bars and a white Ritchey saddle. It was pimp! I'd like to get it repainted someday. I just put brakes on it after I took the pictures so I can ride it.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

first year they made bikes was 83. They made bike accessories (clothing maybe too) before that for a number of years. As I look at your frame more I'm thinking it may be an 85. In 85 their SR600 was that same greenish color (though I seem to remember it as being perhaps a slightly lighter color but probably not). It came with the 1st gen Shimano 600 SIS stuff. I hope so badly I still have those 85 and 86 catalogs. If I find the 85 I will scan every square inch of it and post here. People need to see 1) the original black lightning SR800. 2) the campy nuovo/super record equipped SR900 (with non-aero gum brake levers) and the rest of the lineup (all of which used the same frame).


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

You know, as I think back, I think it may be an '85. Second year in college, that'd be '85.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

I had a 1989 r400 3.0 Criterium with custom paint. It was blue with hand brushed yellow and white accents. I was 14 when I bought it. I spent the whole summer mowing lawns pay the then whopping sum of $400. It had full 105, biopace cranks, and wolber rims. 
I slowly started upgrading parts, chrome aluminum fork, some DA stuff, Lemond bars, etc.. until it was stolen in 92'

I am now very interested in the history behind the hand brushed paint job. I remember there was a similar Navajo type brushed scheme either the year before or after.

Here are a couple of pics

1.) The first pic I saw on Ebay. I would have bid but it was to big.

2.) Me going around a corner in Albany's Washington park, probably 1990.

3.)Me getting dropped in a race in Germany 1991.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Just picked up a little project for cheap....

per Cannondale 1800BIKEUSA it is a T400

Below is my original post from a couple months ago....the pawn shop is right at some railroad tracks and I got stopped by the train today, so I went in to see if it was still there. It is a 25", so it is way too big for me, so I am either going to throw on some road bars and DT shifters and get my father in law riding or I am going to strip its parts for another frame I am building up and ebay the frame and those comfort bars. If any of you tall guys are looking for an old Dale frame cheap PM me.

From 1/22/06
I saw an older Cannondale in a pawn shop that had comfort handlebars with some aftermarket cheapo rapid fire type shifters. The frame serial number was 25062587175. I researched it and the first two numbers is the frame size with the following six being the date, and then the last three is the bike number. This would mean that the frame is a 25" and the bike number was 175 made on June 25, 1987.

I read that the frame size is not exact and could be +/- a half an inch. What didn't make sense is that the 25" would equal a 63cm frame, but it didn't seem that big. Also, when did they go from inches to centimeters and how do I tell what model number bike this was. It was all white with orange Cannondale lettering on the down tube. No other markings. It had Suntour Alpha 3000 components and was a 12 speed. These components were only stock on '87 and '88 models per another site I read. It has Dia compe calipers. Any help??


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Silly me. I thought the oldest Cannondale was a Klein.


----------



## ss_ridgerunner (May 25, 2005)

*Here's mine*

Here's my '86 C'Dale. I'm not sure what model it is. SN 58011586018. I lucked into this bike at the shop one day. I was looking for something to commute to work on and the guy told me if I wanted it, it was mine. Full Campy Nouvo Record with exception of the brake levers. The paint is a little rough, but it rides well. Any help on the model is appericiated.

Sorry for the crappy pic. I will try to post some better ones.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

ss_ridgerunner said:


> Here's my '86 C'Dale. I'm not sure what model it is. SN 58011586018. I lucked into this bike at the shop one day. I was looking for something to commute to work on and the guy told me if I wanted it, it was mine. Full Campy Nouvo Record with exception of the brake levers. The paint is a little rough, but it rides well. Any help on the model is appericiated.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic. I will try to post some better ones.


Do you mean to say that you got that for free???  

Call 1-800-BikeUsa and be prepared to talk to a very friendly and helpful Cannondale rep who will tell you what your bike is based on the serial number. I was very impressed with the Cannondale customer service and I wasn't even buying anything.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

*SR900 from 86*

100% positive. I've got the 86 catalog somewhere. It came only in the color of yours.

The only bike above it was the SR1000(light blue). It had fully Dura Ace 7400(the six speed downtume shifters). The original brake levers on your frame were nuovo record/super record (I believe catalog listed them as SR) non aero levers(complete with gum hoods).


----------



## ss_ridgerunner (May 25, 2005)

*Yep...*



handsomerob said:


> Do you mean to say that you got that for free???  QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was free. I guy was moving and said he didn't want to move it with him.


----------

